
TikTok's Chinese owner offers to forego stake to clinch U.S. deal - juokaz
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-tiktok-bytedance-exclusive/exclusive-tiktoks-chinese-owner-offers-to-forego-stake-to-clinch-u-s-deal-sources-idUSKBN24X3SK
======
Firebrand
> Under ByteDance's new proposal, Microsoft, which also owns professional
> social media network LinkedIn, will be in charge of protecting all of
> TikTok's U.S. user data, the sources said. The plan allows for a U.S.
> company other than Microsoft to take over TikTok in the United States, the
> sources added.

Interesting. So Microsoft would (eventually) get cloud traffic and user data
while the business gets managed by some sort of holding company?

~~~
rogerkirkness
It is almost strange how the whole "a local company connected to local
intelligence will handle the user data for you" is basically the same thing in
China. When it's China, it's spooky and totalitarian. When it's America...

